# Dirk Benedict and Me at my shop



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Dirk was on Long Island visting a mutual friend. He hung out at my shop for a couple days. Hell of a nice guy and a big cigar smoker.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pic.


----------



## tiptone-cl (Apr 25, 2007)

Faceman!!! How sweet.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Looks like you had some fun.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Where is the rest of the A-Team?


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Stogie said:


> Where is the rest of the A-Team?


hahaha, he had some great stories about Dwight, T and George


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

That would have been a great time!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

Did he tell you by chance what George smoke on the show?


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

scoutmaster022 said:


> Did he tell you by chance what George smoke on the show?


He did not remember the exact name but he said it was a cheaply made Mexican Panatela due to the amount he smoked during multiple takes.

Dirk has diverse tastes himself, I did turn him onto my Phoenix brand and I keep him supplied in those lately.


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

drac said:


> He did not remember the exact name but he said it was a cheaply made Mexican Panatela due to the amount he smoked during multiple takes.
> 
> Dirk has diverse tastes himself, I did turn him onto my Phoenix brand and I keep him supplied in those lately.


Thanks..I did a search and did not find the name either .Thanks for the post


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

That's a great pic.

A little trivia from the A-Team: It is a fact that George actually did NOT love when a plan came together...strange but true.


----------



## TbonePickens (Jun 21, 2007)

Dirk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was a pretty cool guy. I was there when he was hanging out. Very down to earth


----------



## CCR (Jun 21, 2007)

TbonePickens said:


> Dirk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was a pretty cool guy. I was there when he was hanging out. Very down to earth


pretty COOL no he was THE MAN


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

TbonePickens said:


> Dirk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was a pretty cool guy. I was there when he was hanging out. Very down to earth


That was fun when he showed up at the lounge. Clive Owen almost showed up the next week too.


----------



## cigarlvr-cl (Apr 13, 2006)

nice, A-Team rocks!


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Cool. I got to hang out and eat lunch with Mr. T a few years back. He was not a cigar smoker though.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

damn I cant believe I didnt see this earlier. When I worked with mrbundles.com Dirk was a steady customer. great guy, talked on the phone with him alot. He spends most of his time on his compound in Montana. He likes the lack of interference...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Bulz, who is that SEXY beast on the right?


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! He looks good for his age. That takes me back...

According to Wikipedia, so take it with a grain of salt, he had it written into his contract for Celebrity Big Brother in England that he be allowed to smoke whenever he wanted.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Rubbing elbows with Faceman...cool


----------

